
Cool shit in Foundation 6 - dcodella
http://zurb.com/article/1412/a-look-under-the-hood-of-foundation-6
======
bastawhiz
"Here's some code that would do stuff eventually, but you can't see it work or
look at how it works"

~~~
rafibomb_com
You can totally get your hands on it now! If you want an invite to the private
release, we'd love to have your feedback. Also a release candidate will be out
in less than 2 weeks. - rafi at zurb .com

------
hackerboos
Title is "A Look Under the Hood of Foundation 6" not "Cool shit in Foundation
6".

